# Wireless with range



## whistlepig (Oct 18, 2020)

I have owned a Maverick and presently own a Thermoworks Smoke ll.  It's rural here and cell phone apps work very poorly here. Looking for a wireless remote that will penetrate my garage doors and the brick walls of my house while I am sleeping and doing an overnight smoke. Neither the Maverick or Smoke ll can do this.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 18, 2020)

I have an Ink bird that I have no problems with . IBT-4SX . My router is dual band . Connecting to the 2.4 gives better results .


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 18, 2020)

What's a 2.4?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 18, 2020)

That's the speed of wireless routers . 2.4 or 5G . 2.4 is better for going thru walls and such .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 18, 2020)

Ok , I got myself thinking about something else I was working on . That does not apply to this . Sorry about that . But that therm I listed has great range .


----------



## robrpb (Oct 18, 2020)

I was speaking with someone at Thermoworks the other day and one of the items she mentionsed was their Smoke X long range bbq alarm thermometer. She said it has a 1.24 mile line of sight range. I don't know how it works going threw brick walls. I would give them a call to see if that would work for you. Maybe theywould let you try it and if it didn't work return it. 

The link for it is below.









						Smoke X™ Long-Range Remote BBQ Alarm Thermometer
					

Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




					www.thermoworks.com


----------



## udaman (Oct 18, 2020)

I have the Inkbird IRF-4S , it works great , no wifi or cell needed, I can go over 1000' away and still reads , ( don't know y u would need  to go that far , but it will) 4 probes that can be programmed for meat or pit temp.
Rob


----------



## Steve H (Oct 19, 2020)

I have this one. It claims a 500' range. Haven't used it yet. But the reviews are good.



			https://www.ink-bird.com/products-wireless-thermometer-irf2sa.html


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 19, 2020)

I have the Thermpro TP-20 Works great for me to about 250 ft. I also use a Tappecue touch. this one works great on wifi, 4 probes and I can be 50 miles away and still see my temps. I do use this one for overnight smokes and at work. its around 120 for starter set up.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a Meater+ wireless.  It is blue tooth, however you can link to a tablet or old cell phone as a repeater and it is WIFI/Cloud at that point.  









						MEATER® | Wireless Smart Meat Thermometer | For BBQ & Kitchen Cooking
					

Remove the guesswork from cooking with MEATER, the smartest cooking thermometer for your BBQ and Kitchen. The MEATER app will notify you when your food is ready.




					meater.com
				




I am looking to get a Fireboard https://www.fireboard.com/


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I have an Ink bird that I have no problems with . IBT-4SX . My router is dual band . Connecting to the 2.4 gives better results .


Same one here. And totally no issues.
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 19, 2020)

I do have the one 

 chopsaw
 has. I have lost connection 3 times from on the driveway to other end of house ( approx 90') which there would be numerous walls between A & B. It does reconnect itself almost immediately though.
Also have the IRF-4S, and TP20 that I have not lost anything in same location.


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 20, 2020)

I ordered a 1RF-4S today based on the advice Here and reviews. Thanks for the help.


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 31, 2020)

I've had the 1RF-4S a couple of weeks now. It's a far better unit than a ThermoWorks Smoke II for short smokes so far. Doing a butt overnight tonight and using the 1RF-4S for the the same situation the Smoke II failed on. We'll see how well it has  done in the morning.


----------

